
Ask HN: Why are good tech articles in “new” being flagged? - carlsborg
Its becoming common to see some good developer&#x2F;tech content getting flagged for no good apparent reason.<p>Is this the SEO related? In that case HN needs to fix the moderation algos. Can we attach a reason for flagging? so for example, dups can remain flagged.
======
greenyoda
Can you give an example (URLs) of the submissions you're talking about?

------
mtmail
Do you mean [dead] or [flagged]? I paginate and can't see a single [flagged]
in the last 300 submissions.

